
Using custom fonts in images is no longer a problem, especially SVG - pzht
https://css-tricks.com/using-custom-fonts-with-svg-in-an-image-tag/
======
neel2292
Was struggling like forever with fonts in svg. You guys made it seem like a
piece of cake.

------
tunny
Interesting, didn't know such problem exists in SVGs. Nice read, thanks

------
kick-lalala9
Thanks for discovering this. Good read.

